

Petition to overrule the FDA's decision to ban 23andMe - jonmrodriguez
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/overrule-fdas-decision-bar-23andme-selling-their-potentially-life-saving-diagnostic-kits/96BRCYNB

======
hector_ka
FDA has a purpose. They did not go through the FDA approval for medical
devices. They should .

